# Can I mix/blend oatmeal with whey protein?



## mrmark (Mar 23, 2007)

Due to the UK supps economy, it's cheaper for me to buy several tubbs of whey at a time, but I've also bought high quality weight gainer (Reflex Instant Mass) but the latter always costs more. 

What you guys recon to me blending oatmeal in with a whey shake? Would this be drinkable? 

Also, should it be in a 50:50 mix? I.e. for every scoop of whey I put int 1 scoop of oatmeal?

Thanks guys!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yep do it all the time.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 23, 2007)

i put 1/2 cup in all my shakes..


----------



## DontStop (Mar 23, 2007)

when i have oats and protein i usually just mix my soy milk and why together and poor it over my oatmeal. it's like the same thing but i feel more satisfied sitting down and eating...


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, I mix the two all the time w/ skim milk. I also like to add in some cottage cheese and peanut butter.


----------



## Phred (Mar 23, 2007)

mrmark said:


> Due to the UK supps economy, it's cheaper for me to buy several tubbs of whey at a time, but I've also bought high quality weight gainer (Reflex Instant Mass) but the latter always costs more.
> 
> What you guys recon to me blending oatmeal in with a whey shake? Would this be drinkable?
> 
> ...


I was using oat meal and did not like the clumps.  I now add about 1/3 Cup of raw oat bran to my shakes.  I also mix it with my yogurt for breakfast.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 23, 2007)

Post workout I will put a 1/2 cup of old fahioned oats and a scoop of ON whey in a cup, mix it up, and let it sit for a few minutes then drink it down. Works wonders.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2007)

Phred said:


> I was using oat meal and did not like the clumps.  I now add about 1/3 Cup of raw oat bran to my shakes.  I also mix it with my yogurt for breakfast.




Ditto.  I very rarely use Oats,  pretty much always oat bran.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

My oats don't clump at all.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ditto.  I very rarely use Oats,  pretty much always oat bran.




Same here. I have whey and oat bran every post workout.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> My oats don't clump at all.



Me too. I just let them soak for alittle bit in the protien mixture and if it gets alittle thick towards the bottom, I just grab a spoon and eat up.


----------



## misterbig (Mar 27, 2007)

mrmark said:


> Due to the UK supps economy, it's cheaper for me to buy several tubbs of whey at a time, but I've also bought high quality weight gainer (Reflex Instant Mass) but the latter always costs more.
> 
> What you guys recon to me blending oatmeal in with a whey shake? Would this be drinkable?
> 
> ...



just mix it...but not in the blender.Just mix your protein and your oatmeal in a bowl and mix it.Eat it like normal oats.taste amazing.

But if you really whant to make your own weight gainer,add some maltodextrine to bump the carbs.

Me I mix 2 scoop of whey with 2-3 scoop of maltodextrine (NOW carbogainer)
add some creatine (5g) and some glutamine (10g) and you have a cheap home made weigth gainer.


----------

